# Anyone here from Zurich/Switzerland?



## Alemir (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi! 

We are a German family (2 adults,1 child) and live in Zurich.
Next year we want to migrate to Australia and we are looking for people from Zurich who has the same plan.

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

Greetings! 

alemir


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

*Hello from Zurich*

My husband, daughter and I are also moving to Australia from Zurich. I am French/American and my husband is German. We will be moving to Melbourne.


----------



## Alemir (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi almost gone!

Thanks for your reply!
I hope you and your family are well. It is nice to hear from you. We are writing to inform you that we will move to Brisbane in 2011, because we have there more opportunities to live our life. In February 2010 we visited Brisbane and Sydney. Australia was very impressing for us. If you like we can meet for a cup of coffee in the city. Maybe next weekend.
If you want to know more about us we could write more via PM.


----------

